# Any "Gentleman's Clubs" near CFB Meaford?



## tannerthehammer (14 May 2005)

wondering if there are any ripper bars near CFB Meaford? Or any good bars to meet some ladys


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2005)

My initial comment is "Are you for Real?".

Look at a map.  Meaford is on a peninsula, located near to Owen Sound and not too far from Collingwood and Wassaga Beach.  Borden is not too far away, and just from there Barrie is easily accessable.  Orillia and Toronto and other centers are then within reach with little effort.  It is not like Meaford is in "Buttfuck Nowhere", but then again.......how much free time do you think you will have to go out chasing Cougars?   ;D


----------



## Rebel_RN (14 May 2005)

I just spoke with a friend who was at meaford and he said to stay away from the "rippers" in Collingwood, ya never know what you might get! along the same line i'm wondering how much free time you think you're going to get? Anyhow just thought i'd pass along the info.


----------



## tannerthehammer (14 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> My initial comment is "Are you for Real?".
> 
> Look at a map.   Meaford is on a peninsula, located near to Owen Sound and not too far from Collingwood and Wassaga Beach.   Borden is not too far away, and just from there Barrie is easily accessable.   Orillia and Toronto and other centers are then within reach with little effort.   It is not like Meaford is in "Buttfuck Nowhere", but then again.......how much free time do you think you will have to go out chasing Cougars?     ;D



Well I know we get at least 1 weekend off between BMQ and SQ...


----------



## Slim (14 May 2005)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Well I know we get at least 1 weekend off between BMQ and SQ...



A word to the wise...Be careful of what you do with your free time...This isn't '85 any more...

Slim


----------



## Rebel_RN (14 May 2005)

Just a quick note be careful what you do with your free time i can't see how the CO would be too impressed if you come back from time off requesting a shot of penicilin   but then agaain i may be wrong


----------



## NCRCrow (14 May 2005)

The guy asked for some info, not advice!! 

Pencilin, CO's , leave Tanner alone. He asked a question, if u dont have an answer..back off

Have fun, I remember a bar called Brothers in Owen Sound.

Live it up!


----------



## Slim (14 May 2005)

NCRCrow said:
			
		

> The guy asked for some info, not advice!!
> 
> Pencilin, CO's , leave Tanner alone. He asked a question, if u dont have an answer..back off
> 
> ...



CROW

The CF has taken quite a beating in the last several years with regard to percieved improper actions of some of its members. Then there was the fiasco in CFB Borden, where a female was running around the base, alledgedly having sex with CF members in the "shacks."

And now I see you telling another forum member that its ok to pursue these types of things, once again in an open forum. Then dumping on another forum member, who is a health care professional by trade, and insisting they "back off" when they offer some sound acdvice.

I view this as extermely poor judgemnt in your case. If I were you I would issue that other member an apology for your statment and edit the origional statement very quickly. 

With the time in and experience that you have you should be setting an example.

At this point I am putting you on C & P (second offense) for being ignorant and insulting to another member without any sort of cause. A future update of your profile would also be appreciated as I had to go to other forum members to find out who you really are.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## NCRCrow (14 May 2005)

yawn........


----------



## Sig_Des (14 May 2005)

Hammer,

I'd suggest you not worry too much about whether there are any rippers around. Worry about getting through your course. If you do end up having some time off, and decide you need to see some T&A, It'll be easy enough to find, but that shouldn't be your aim right now.

worry about your course. Also, if you work yourself up to going out on the town, and then you're course doesn't even get to go off-base, how crappy of a set up would that be? It does happen


----------



## Burrows (14 May 2005)

NCRCrow.  Check your PM's NOW.


----------



## Slim (14 May 2005)

I don't think that this needs to be open any longer.

Thread locked...And, I hope, point taken.

Slim
STAFF


----------

